# Madrid: Modern and Classic buildings,People, Daily life,spaces and much more...



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks for your comments!!!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

classic Madrid:
¡!


----------



## picassoborseli (Sep 15, 2005)

Beautiful city!


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

there are some fine women in madrid yes indeedy


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Skylandman, 
One can tell you put a lot of care and patience into this compilation, and it's paid-off. You've highlighted all that I personally find great about Madrid and exposed its architectural/artistic diversity like no other.

:applause:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have always considered Madrid to be what Athens would have been without Ottoman rule! 

Amazing city, one of my faves!


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

I live here and I swear that it is a really nice place to live, also note that you have a sky station at 40 kms north. Madrid is the highest european city 700 metres over the see level and has the biggest old town in Europe. It is bigger in population than Paris.

And is just..... WONDERFUL!!!!!!!

Guys amazing work with the pictures, just amazing.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

CORLEONE said:


> ...and has the biggest old town in Europe. It is bigger in population than Paris.


What do you consider "old town"...the "Centro" district? 

I reckon the entire _city_ of Paris (which is small) is quite _old_.

For all practical purposes though, Paris is ~twice the size of Madrid.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

They say Paris and Buenos aires Look alike but to be honest Madrid and BA seem to have more in common (architectually speaking) :yes:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

gonzo said:


> What do you consider "old town"...the "Centro" district?
> 
> I reckon the entire _city_ of Paris (which is small) is quite _old_.
> 
> For all practical purposes though, Paris is ~twice the size of Madrid.


Don't forget that 80% of the inhabitants of Paris live in suburbs and many district in the inner city are very modern : Bercy, Paris Rive Gauche, La Villette, Boulvard Victor, Choisy.... In all those dictricts the oldest building has less than 30 years old. (Over 3,000 buildings was built in the inner city between 1990 and 1999)
Actually I can say that only 20-30% of the buildings of Greater Paris was built before the WW1.


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

When I say old town, I mean CASCO HISTORICO, is the biggest in Europe.

About Paris, I just said that Madrid Capital has more population than Paris. NOT COUNTING THE SUBURBS. Paris has a lot of population living in its surrounders.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes but the inner suburbs are as dense than the city these have business, shopping districts... it should be include with the inner city, so when we talk about the real size of the city of Paris : it is Paris + inner suburbs (6.7 million inhabitants)

The proof is called "Coeur d'agglomeration" Core of urban area

So... Madrid is a beautiful city, diverse, I really like it.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

These pix have been moved to this address:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=14035622#post14035622

Thanx for your comments.


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^Is Europe only allowed *one* 'Pride' venue per year (in this case, Madrid)?


----------



## xote (Jun 7, 2007)

I love the variety of photos, from the more typical to the less seen spots to the oddities that make me feel at home in big cities.

Thanks!


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow.. Gorgeous gorgeous city! I'll be spending my third year of university there.. I can say I'm very excited!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for your comments. I have moved the pix to this new adderess. I think it´s better (too many pix in this thread). 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=14035622#post14035622

Gonzo, the European cities celebrate the Gay Pride whenever thay want. But there is only one city per year that offically is the capital of this day in all Europe. This year was Madrid, it was the first time that a capital of the South of europe celebrated it. Madrid is a very gay friendly city since many years ago.

Next year will be Stockholm, I think.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

I'm so surprised, they are my pics!!! i was preparing a new thread....hno: i'll have to do another...


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

^^All of them?


----------



## Coxmain (Jan 26, 2007)

This Shot isn`t of Mad city, this Shot is of a city arround Madrid is called pozuelo de Alarcon, is the town where I live with muy Family, so this picture is of The Station Neigborhood. This place is a Car station near of the Train Station of Pozuelo.


----------

